# Official 2013 MKVI SoWo GTG



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Karl wanted someone else to set this up this year, so here it goes.

Official MKVI GTG. Same time/place as last years. 











*Where:*
North Georgia Barbeque
663 Edelweiss Strasse
Helen, GA 30545

*When:*
Friday, May 17th @ 6PM.


Post if you plan on coming and I'll update the people attending. Post a pic of your car too. :beer:

Attendees:
01. dubb34r
02. chubs625
03. Aonarch
04. Squirrel Nuts 
05. bwillet
06. dwagner88
07. MK6GTI 
08. dubkid91
09. Dubin'Lovin' 
10. here4scenepoints
11. mkvi2.0t 
12. rhodri45 
13. chino246
14. Coderedpl
15. dubman6
16. 98DUB
17. Sn0w_Bunnie
18. UnitedGTI
19. f_399 
20. whitepepper
21. Aw614 
22. snoman87 
23. luke wl. 
24. swfloridamk6
25. tquenneville
26. 6370
27. reflected
28. boardsnow6
29. RU1NED
30. arson451
31. Turbo_Joe
32. ReddMK6 
33. citylimitsFTW 
34. chainsdd
35. RCKEV


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Honorary member:

00. Aonarch


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:wave:

See you all there.


_MG_7631 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr


_MG_7516 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> :wave:
> 
> See you all there.


k


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I heard that ARD will show up.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Should have new wheels by then


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## ShrekSquatch (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't have a good pic yet (since I am balls stock 'cept for moar plaid), but I am in!


----------



## dwagner88 (Jan 14, 2011)

Got a cabin last week. I'll be there in my mostly stock 2010:









I missed out on tubing last year. This year I'm staying all weekend and bringing both my swim shorts and my drinking trousers.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

dubkid91 and I will be there! 

Pics to follow when our cars are completed.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dwagner88 said:


> Got a cabin last week. I'll be there in my mostly stock 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure you pay for one!!!


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Count me in for this


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

bwillet said:


> Don't have a good pic yet (since I am balls stock 'cept for moar plaid), but I am in!


 it's all good man



dwagner88 said:


> Got a cabin last week. I'll be there in my mostly stock 2010:
> 
> I missed out on tubing last year. This year I'm staying all weekend and bringing both my swim shorts and my drinking trousers.


what dafuq are drinking trousers? :laugh:



MK6GTI said:


> dubkid91 and I will be there!
> 
> Pics to follow when our cars are completed.


:beer: 



Aonarch said:


> Make sure you pay for one!!!


This!



Dubin'Lovin' said:


> Count me in for this


:thumbup:


----------



## here4scenepoints (Jan 12, 2013)

car's not finished yet so no pictures but 10/10 will be there! :thumbup:


----------



## mkvi2.0t (Aug 31, 2012)

Im definitely in for this i just saw the link on golfmk6.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

i am in for sure. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## chino246 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm going to try and make it


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Potentially in.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

here4scenepoints said:


> car's not finished yet so no pictures but 10/10 will be there! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:



mkvi2.0t said:


> Im definitely in for this i just saw the link on golfmk6.


 :thumbup:



rhodri45 said:


> i am in for sure. :thumbup: :beer:


 :thumbup:



chino246 said:


> I'm going to try and make it


 There's no try, show up. 



Coderedpl said:


> Potentially in.


There's about 5 R's last year none where bagged. Something tells me there will be a lot more bagged R's this time around. :beer:


----------



## chino246 (Mar 8, 2012)

dubb34r said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> ...




lol :beer:


----------



## Coxy31 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm going to try and make it. Pics will be up as soon as I get a little more done to the car


----------



## here4scenepoints (Jan 12, 2013)

might have pictures to post tomorrow, thinking about putting wheels on and diy adjusting camber, **** it lol, im dying to get these on.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Ill be there...on different wheels tho :wave:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Coxy31 said:


> I'm going to try and make it. Pics will be up as soon as I get a little more done to the car


:thumbup:



dubman6 said:


> Ill be there...on different wheels tho :wave:


:beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

This wont Be, but I will:










See you guys in May :wave:


----------



## Sn0w_Bunnie (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm there. See you all in May. [69 days] :wave:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

98DUB said:


> See you guys in May :wave:


:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

i will be there but just to kick karl and leave.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

UnitedGTI. said:


> i will be there but *just to kick karl* and leave.


We may or may not have become best friends.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

MK6GTI said:


> We may or may not have become best friends.


you take the left leg ill take the right.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

UnitedGTI. said:


> you take the left leg ill take the right.


Deal. I might take a cheap shot right to the neck though. Just for good measure.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

UnitedGTI. said:


> i will be there but just to kick karl and leave.


Telling your buddy down at the inner tube place you'll be in town.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

98DUB said:


> This wont Be, but I will:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if serious :sly:




Sn0w_Bunnie said:


> I'm there. See you all in May. [69 days] :wave:


:thumbup: 



UnitedGTI. said:


> i will be there but just to kick karl and leave.


Like Karl, I saw your car at the GTG last year but didn't see/meet you. Looking forward to putting faces to cars


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

dubb34r said:


> Not sure if serious :sly:


100%. Ill be crusing down with My dude Sam and the Morethanmore Crew :beer:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

98DUB said:


> 100%. Ill be crusing down with My dude Sam and the Morethanmore Crew :beer:


Ah nice!


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

dubb34r said:


> Should have new wheels by then



New wheels went on over the weekend. Just about ready for SoWo!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i'll try to be there

want to go by the mk5 meet first if they overlap


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

aka whitepepper


----------



## here4scenepoints (Jan 12, 2013)

just got my wheels on (and stock wheels in trunk lol). Can't wait for sowo!!!


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Telling your buddy down at the inner tube place you'll be in town.


**** that guy! BETTER NOT SEE ANY VW PEOPLE RIDING THE PINK TUBES! GREEN TUBES ONLY THIS YEAR!


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

I want a yellow tube to match my CEL.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

here4scenepoints said:


> just got my wheels on (and stock wheels in trunk lol). Can't wait for sowo!!!


Had the valance painted but didnt do the side markers??


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

f_399 said:


> i'll try to be there
> 
> want to go by the mk5 meet first if they overlap


Have they picked a location/day/time yet? 




[email protected] said:


> ic:
> aka whitepepper


:heart: one of my all time favorite mkvi


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

New to the mk6 group
f_399 - AJ


dubb34r said:


> Have they picked a location/day/time yet?


I haven't seen anything on their thread, i am guessing all the meets maybe around the same time, friday afternoon/evening? The town is small enough to drive to either one.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> aka whitepepper


you will be my sowo cruise buddy, you know everyone, i dont. i'll follow you around


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

When does everybody plan on getting to Helen?

We were thinking of leaving Michigan Thursday afternoon, stop somewhere for the night and then hit the Dragon in the morning and then head to Helen.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Leave Texas wed night, Helen by noon Thursday


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

MK6GTI said:


> When does everybody plan on getting to Helen?
> 
> We were thinking of leaving Michigan Thursday afternoon, stop somewhere for the night and then hit the Dragon in the morning and then head to Helen.


 I'll be there Thursday night. You can suck my balls on Friday morning tho.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm just going to bring those MK6OG stickers I talked about with me to this


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I'll be there Thursday night. You can suck my balls on Friday morning tho.


 All 3 of them? Can't wait. 



98DUB said:


> I'm just going to bring those MK6OG stickers I talked about with me to this


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

I will have new wheels by SoWo

;-/


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

f_399 said:


> ic:
> New to the mk6 group
> f_399 - AJ
> 
> ...


 
Ah so you're the owner of that GLI :heart: That's the good thing about Helen, takes 5 minutes to drive from one end to the other


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

MK6GTI said:


> When does everybody plan on getting to Helen?
> 
> We were thinking of leaving Michigan Thursday afternoon, stop somewhere for the night and then hit the Dragon in the morning and then head to Helen.


 Dragon is a blast but I enjoy Hell Bender more. So many great roads between the Dragon and Helen. :thumbup:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

chubs625 & myself will be driving up to Helen from ATL at some point on Friday. :beer:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

dubb34r said:


> chubs625 & myself will be driving up to Helen from ATL at some point on Friday. :beer:


 Its nice being local!:beer::beer:

;-/


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I may try to show up. Not sure what my friday is looking like that day. 
 
P2169844 by aw614, on Flickr


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Very excited to be able to make it to my first Sowo event. Now I just gotta finish building my car so that it's drive able. Leaving long island on the 15th at night. Excited to meet AJ and John. :wave::beer:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Had a preparty today!

;-/


----------



## snoman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ill be there


----------



## here4scenepoints (Jan 12, 2013)

98DUB said:


> Had the valance painted but didnt do the side markers??


 staying orange man haha


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm in. Ill try to drag Paul too


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Aw614 said:


> I may try to show up. Not sure what my friday is looking like that day.


 :thumbup: 



snoman87 said:


> Ill be there


 :thumbup: 



luke wl. said:


> I'm in. Ill try to drag Paul too


 :thumbup:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mk5 meet was at some motel last year right near the mk6 one at 5pm. Wouldn't doubt if its the same this year. I hit both last year. 

Also, headin up Friday morning, should be there around 1 or 2. 


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Count myself in, but just like 98DUB, I will be flying in and my MK6 is staying home in SoCal


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Our plan (dubkid91 and I) for sure: Cruising down Thursday morning. Staying in Knoxville Thursday night. Entering Helen Friday Morning. Entering Karl Friday Evening.


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

MK6GTI said:


> Our plan (dubkid91 and I) for sure: Cruising down Thursday morning. Staying in Knoxville Thursday night. Entering Helen Friday Morning. Entering Karl Friday Evening.


 Can I enter Karl before you?


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

dubkid91 said:


> Can I enter Karl before you?


 No. Bro.


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

MK6GTI said:


> No. Bro.


 Same time? DP?


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

dubkid91 said:


> Same time? DP?


 Now we're talkin'.:thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

What does my ass look like? A carnival ride?


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> What does my ass look like? A carnival ride?


 I wouldn't quite call it a carnival ride. But it's nice doe.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> What does my ass look like? A carnival ride?


 Everybody gets a turn?!?

;-/


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

chubs625 said:


> Everybody gets a turn?!?
> 
> ;-/


Yep! Fun for all!


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

mk6gti said:


> yep! Fun for all!


Lmao
;-/


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

bump.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

oh you will get more than a bump karl :heart:


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> bump.





UnitedGTI. said:


> oh you will get more than a bump karl :heart:


As the great R. Kelly once said... "There ain't nothin' wrong.. with a little bump and grind."


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

dub-Nation said:


> Count myself in, but just like 98DUB, I will be flying in and my MK6 is staying home in SoCal


I found out this guy is not longer able to make it.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

dub-Nation said:


> I found out this guy is not longer able to make it.


Youre still going to make it though right? RIGHT???


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

98DUB said:


> Youre still going to make it though right? RIGHT???


The guy I was talking about was me. :banghead:

I can't do it this year. My T4 build is consuming my travel expenses. Plus, it's Webb's bachelor party that weekend.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

dub-Nation said:


> Plus, it's Webb's bachelor party that weekend.


This is acceptable, I guess...


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Hopefully my car is built in time for the show. Can't wait to go to my first Sowo event.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

98DUB said:


> Youre still going to make it though right? RIGHT???


DO YOU EVEN READ??




:laugh: :heart:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> DO YOU EVEN READ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I thought he meant his *car *wasnt going to be there but he was.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

In.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I'll be there Thursday night. You can suck my balls on Friday morning tho.


:sly:

;-/


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

dub-Nation said:


> I found out this guy is not longer able to make it.


There's always next year! 




swfloridamk6 said:


> In.


:thumbup:


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Car is done for the most part!! Woooot. Might be adding a OEM lower lip in white before SoWo but this is pretty much what it'll look like.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

MK6GTI said:


> Car is done for the most part!! Woooot. Might be adding a OEM lower lip in white before SoWo but this is pretty much what it'll look like.


:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

take the mudflaps off man.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> take the mudflaps off man.


Drop your coat and grab your toes, I'm gonna show you where the wild goose goes.:heart:


----------



## tquenneville (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't really post much here. I'm in.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> take the mudflaps off man.


I might leave the fronts on and take the rears off.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> take the mudflaps off man.


:thumbup: agreed. 



tquenneville said:


> Don't really post much here. I'm in.


Nice some JSW action :heart:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

This is going to be a big turn out if the majority of folks show up. :beer:


----------



## ShrekSquatch (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey local North GA folks... I want to come to the GTG but just took a new job in Alpharetta and I have to work at 10pm Friday night. Those of you who have done this before, how long do you think it would take me with expected sowo traffic to get down to 400 exit 12 from the GTG? I was hoping if I left at 8pm I would be good, but have no idea what traffic will be like on Friday. Opinions, other than skip work?


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

claim explosive diarrhea and call out. :laugh:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

bwillet said:


> Hey local North GA folks... I want to come to the GTG but just took a new job in Alpharetta and I have to work at 10pm Friday night. Those of you who have done this before, how long do you think it would take me with expected sowo traffic to get down to 400 exit 12 from the GTG? I was hoping if I left at 8pm I would be good, but have no idea what traffic will be like on Friday. Opinions, other than skip work?


I work off of exit 11. You could probably leave around 830. Or, claim explosive diarrhea and call out:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Cant wait to try all this east coast beer I keep seeing, better live up to the hype :beer:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

dubb34r said:


> There's always next year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dubb34r! See you fellas next year. Next time, I will be there in full force... that just means, I will be taking my MK6 there. LOL


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

dubb34r said:


> :thumbup: agreed.


I'll probably take them off next week when it's not raining every damn day. :banghead:


----------



## 6370 (Feb 4, 2013)

Count me in.









Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

should be able to make it to this. :beer:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

dub-Nation said:


> Thanks dubb34r! See you fellas next year. Next time, I will be there in full force... that just means, I will be taking my MK6 there. LOL


You gonna hit wuste at least?


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

33 more days till I'm enjoying a cold beer with friends:beer:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Cant wait for the new wheels! 

;-/


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dubin'Lovin' said:


> 33 more days till I'm enjoying a cold beer with friends:beer:


:thumbup:


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Officially got the days off work... Cannot wait for this. Woot. :beer:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:

;-/


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Only 33 days til chucktown dubs cruises up. I'm so stoked. 


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

loaded up my stickers for y'all in my carry on so i dont forget them :beer:


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Add me to the list!


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

98DUB said:


> loaded up my stickers for y'all in my carry on so i dont forget them :beer:


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

98DUB said:


> loaded up my stickers for y'all in my carry on so i dont forget them :beer:


:thumbup:


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Four weeks from now at this time we will all be $hitting out this BBQ!!


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

MK6GTI said:


> Four weeks from now at this time we will all be $hitting out this BBQ!!


:beer: & TP

;-/


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

MK6GTI said:


> Four weeks from now at this time we will all be $hitting out this BBQ!!


:thumbup: :beer: **** yeah. Can't wait to meet people. 


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

In, but of course.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

CHRIS! where the hell have you been?


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

luke wl. said:


> CHRIS! where the hell have you been?


 You're the one who deleted me on Facebook...


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

I deleted my whole facebook... I just reactivated it a few days ago, i'll find you again.


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

put me down.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

List updated :beer:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Ill be _stopping _through (haha get it? giant brakes? Stopping?):beer:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

No Pontiacs allowed.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

RU1NED said:


> In, but of course.


 ahh ****. forgot you have a mk6 now. guess i'll be seeing you this year.  























:wave: :heart:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

UnitedGTI. said:


> Ill be _stopping _through (haha get it? giant brakes? Stopping?):beer:


 :thumbup:


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

22 days!


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

MK6GTI said:


> 22 days!


 Yay!!


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

by the looks of it my car will not be ready, body shop i use just went on lock down for outside under the table work. so my 2k widebody and respray just became full 8k price...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

UnitedGTI. said:


> by the looks of it my car will not be ready, body shop i use just went on lock down for outside under the table work. so my 2k widebody and respray just became full 8k price...


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

yup and the 19x10.5 19x12s are going to poke ALOT with out the fender work. going to test fit them tonight since the sealant should be dry..


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

first world problems.j/k bro, that does suck about the shop though

;-/


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Whaaaaat???


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

I will be there, should have some different wheels on by SOWO


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Somebody needs to bring name tags so we can know who is who by their Vortex username. :thumbup:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

im fat so mines easy

;-/


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

hey chubs! finally finished with the whole tubing fiasco few weeks back :banghead:11 months to get a court date...


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

UnitedGTI. said:


> hey chubs! finally finished with the whole tubing fiasco few weeks back :banghead:11 months to get a court date...


 I told you they were backassward country folk!! 

;-/


----------



## ReddMK6 (Dec 16, 2010)

Count me in. I will be there also


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

chubs625 said:


> I told you they were backassward country folk!!
> 
> ;-/


 well in total they got somewhere around 20k between the 9 of us. between lawyers, court costs etc...


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

MK6GTI said:


> Somebody needs to bring name tags so we can know who is who by their Vortex username. :thumbup:


 I got name tags. They're in french, spanish or italian.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

arson451 said:


> I got name tags. They're in french, spanish or italian.


 Me llamo es Muy Fuerte.


----------



## citylimitsFTW (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll be stopping by, looks like ill be one of few GLI's


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I will be there but I am not driving. Riding gasoline powered bicycle instead.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> I will be there but I am not driving. Riding gasoline powered bicycle instead.


 See you soon comrade. 

What's everybody bringing beer wise? We should get a good variety of beers going. :beer:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

MK6GTI said:


> See you soon comrade.
> 
> What's everybody bringing beer wise? We should get a good variety of beers going. :beer:


 I always bring Newcastle. 


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## chainsdd (Apr 6, 2006)

If I've made it to Helen by that point, I'll be there. 

[


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

List updated. Probably last time too. See everyone in couple weeks :wave:


----------



## RCKEV (May 29, 2012)

dubb34r said:


> List updated. Probably last time too. See everyone in couple weeks :wave:


 OH man thanks for leaving me out :sly:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

RCKEV said:


> OH man thanks for leaving me out :sly:


 You snooze you loose. 





















Added you bro.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

MK6GTI said:


> See you soon comrade.
> 
> What's everybody bringing beer wise? We should get a good variety of beers going. :beer:


 Not sure something light that works in the sun like a good hefe. Probably Dog Fish or Sweetwater. 


Sent from my iPhone 9GS while Fappingalot 2.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

You gais. One weeeeeekkkkkk (until i head down)


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

not bringing the GTI. after all the issues I have had over the past week **** it. :banghead:


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

UnitedGTI. said:


> not bringing the GTI. after all the issues I have had over the past week **** it. :banghead:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine won't be there either thanks to an 80 some year old lady and her Crown Vic.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Mine won't be there either thanks to an 80 some year old lady and her Crown Vic.


You'll be there. And that's all that matters. :heart:


----------



## LiveDub (Jun 22, 2012)

Ill be there!


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

MK6GTI said:


> You'll be there. And that's all that matters. :heart:


exactly besides your ass is prettier than your cars ass :heart:


----------



## LiveDub (Jun 22, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

MK6GTI said:


> You'll be there. And that's all that matters. :heart:





UnitedGTI. said:


> exactly besides your ass is prettier than your cars ass :heart:


:heart:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Stefano and Karl can rent my MKVI for the weekend.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Stefano and Karl can rent my MKVI for the weekend.


#halfalambo

;-/


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

chubs625 said:


> #halfalambo
> 
> ;-/


:thumbup:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Aonarch said:


> Stefano and Karl can rent my MKVI for the weekend.


by the looks of it I will be riding around on a ruckus for the weekend lol :laugh::beer:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

UnitedGTI. said:


> by the looks of it I will be riding around on a ruckus for the weekend lol :laugh::beer:


If you don't I'll be very upset with you. 


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

UnitedGTI. said:


> by the looks of it I will be riding around on a ruckus for the weekend lol :laugh::beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## ShrekSquatch (Jun 4, 2006)

UnitedGTI. said:


> by the looks of it I will be riding around on a ruckus for the weekend lol :laugh::beer:


Can you describe the ruckus, sir?


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

alex bought another yesterday and we are working out a plan to bring the 3 of them up and cc on the trailer. and going to build the other ruckus this weekend. 
these dumb looking things haha:heart:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

UnitedGTI. said:


> alex bought another yesterday and we are working out a plan to bring the 3 of them up and cc on the trailer. and going to build the other ruckus this weekend.
> these dumb looking things haha:heart:


I should get one too, so I can get around in Helen.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Was really hoping to not see any ruckus' at Helen -.-


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

That looks soo good. :thumbup: Better than the GTI by far.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Was really hoping to not see any ruckus' at Helen -.-


Succumb to the hype Karl.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Succumb to the hype Karl.


Pass.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

i like them for the design they are the least practical thing i have ever seen though haha its ok karl I will come pick you up and you can hold on tight to me and ill ride you around!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

UnitedGTI. said:


> i like them for the design they are the least practical thing i have ever seen though haha its ok karl I will come pick you up and you can hold on tight to me and ill ride you around!


we're gonna make my girlfriend jealous...


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> we're gonna make my girlfriend jealous...


its OK we will leave her with the very respectable crowd at the helendorf, she will only be 60% pregnant by the time we get back. :beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Avery coming?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

is there a facebook event for this? I'll probably forget otherwise :beer::beer:


----------



## mkvi2.0t (Aug 31, 2012)

98DUB said:


> is there a facebook event for this? I'll probably forget otherwise :beer::beer:


x2
4 days away and im on my way


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

98DUB said:


> is there a facebook event for this? I'll probably forget otherwise :beer::beer:


How could you forget about 'The Official' MK6 GTG?!


----------



## mkvi2.0t (Aug 31, 2012)

MK6GTI said:


> How could you forget about 'The Official' MK6 GTG?!


He might be partying so hard it would just slip his mind


----------



## DasAutoGTI (Aug 19, 2008)

hey, does anyone have the pin push tool to swap the wires out to enable the rear fog lamp, they can bring? PM me if ya do.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

98DUB said:


> is there a facebook event for this? I'll probably forget otherwise :beer::beer:


https://www.facebook.com/events/497363850319383/


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

aonarch said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/497363850319383/


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/497363850319383/





MK6GTI said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Was really hoping to not see any ruckus' at Helen -.-


seconded

;-/


----------



## spazzvdub (Mar 24, 2011)

Staying about a block away so hope to make this! Last time at sowo had a mkiv Gli!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNel928 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll be there I hope, in my stock turd.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

everyone remember to hit up the facebook link as well

;-/


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

I will be out there.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't have access to the link lol. 


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Facebook Event


----------



## StovetopTJ (Jun 24, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## ShrekSquatch (Jun 4, 2006)

And.... I'm out. Damnit. Working night shift 10pm-7am this week, only got 2.5 hrs sleep today (averaging < 4 hrs per day) If I was to go tonight, I'd have to go straight to work again from the GTG, then as soon as I get done turn back around and do SoWo. So I'm going to take a nap, as pathetic as that is, and hope I'm good enough to still go straight to SoWo tomorrow morning.

Couldn't drink any beers anyway, having to go straight to work...

Getting old sucks. Not winning the lottery sucks. Hopefully the weather this weekend won't suck!


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:
opcorn:


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Wish I could have made it


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Missed out on the gtg because I had to get a flat tire plugged.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Rolled by late and no one was there. Oh well


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Rolled by late and no one was there. Oh well


Yup same. I rolled in late.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Yup same. I rolled in late.


I walked by while it was going on and looked like a pretty ****ty turnout so was in no rush to go get my car. A few mkvi Rs and a few GTIs and that was about it


----------



## NotLowEnough (Mar 23, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Yup same. I rolled in late.


Yup. Same here. And then I started drinking.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

How it always goes. 30 people say they're in, about a dozen show up. Shouldn't be about how many show up anyways. Till next year. :wave:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Yup same. I rolled in late *with a none mkvi*


FTFY buddy


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

I was there for a little bit. Then I left cause I wanted to park my gogomobile on the show field so I could start drinking. 


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I was there for a bit


----------

